# Folding "workbench" from Harbor Freight



## jjwoodshop (Jan 11, 2011)

So yesterday I was lucky enough to pick up a 12.5 inch Delta Planer from a guy on Craigslist. This think is immaculate. The only dust on it was what we created running a test board. He pulled the original owners manual and info out of his file cabinat, out of a three ring binder. Went right to it. The guy was organized, I was impressed and newly motivated to get my crap together!! He had the original tools that came with the planer, and an extra set of brand new blades still in the package. Picked it all up for $95! Was pretty pleased with the find!

But alas I realized I really had no good working space for this unit. I have the storage space, but not a good working space. i considered one of the craftsman rolling tool chests, but those run at least $100, and it would just be 5 more drawers to junk up!

So I stopped by HF…I know there may be a lot of you that cringe at the thought! I found this little beauty in the back:

http://www.harborfreight.com/folding-clamping-workbench-with-movable-pegs-47844.html

For $20 I just couldn't resist! Put it together last night, and sure, it's not thick gauge steel, and hardwood tops, but you know what, everything lined up, the mechanism worked smoothly, and once together its level and solid. And best of all, it fits the planer perfectly! And it folds down and tucks away, or can be hung on the wall.

And it will have some versatility for other small projects, etc.

I just wanted to share this item for those who haven't seen them before, that may have a small bench top tool they would like a home for.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a couple of those things. I also have a vintage Workmate,
which is a lot heavier. Those knockoff stands are pretty useful. I
think the patent on the Workmate mechanism expired.


----------



## Robinson (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like it should work fine to me… Nothing wrong with the price.


----------



## nmssis (Sep 14, 2015)

> So yesterday I was lucky enough to pick up a 12.5 inch Delta Planer from a guy on Craigslist. This think is immaculate. The only dust on it was what we created running a test board. He pulled the original owners manual and info out of his file cabinat, out of a three ring binder. Went right to it. The guy was organized, I was impressed and newly motivated to get my crap together!! He had the original tools that came with the planer, and an extra set of brand new blades still in the package. Picked it all up for $95! Was pretty pleased with the find!
> 
> But alas I realized I really had no good working space for this unit. I have the storage space, but not a good working space. i considered one of the craftsman rolling tool chests, but those run at least $100, and it would just be 5 more drawers to junk up!
> 
> ...


are they sturdy enough for hand planning? i have very limited space hence the inquiry…thanks!

also, have you tried other folding workbenches that are strong enough for light planning?

thanks!


----------



## Burgels (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a work mate similar to that and a heavy piece of partial board on top of it that I use as the table for my planer. Works great and can be moved out of the way fairly easily if need be


----------



## nmssis (Sep 14, 2015)

> I have a work mate similar to that and a heavy piece of partial board on top of it that I use as the table for my planer. Works great and can be moved out of the way fairly easily if need be
> 
> - Shane


like the BD workmate? which model? and might you have a pic of how you set that up?


----------



## Burgels (Jun 10, 2013)

I have no idea which model it is. It's a hand me down that I got from my grandpa. I can't take a pic because I'm laid up after foot surgery and can't get out to the shop but basically I just have a 4 foot piece of partical board perpendicular to the bench top runners and I sit the planer in the middle. Gives me plenty of stability and works great.


----------



## nmssis (Sep 14, 2015)

> I have no idea which model it is. It s a hand me down that I got from my grandpa. I can t take a pic because I m laid up after foot surgery and can t get out to the shop but basically I just have a 4 foot piece of partical board perpendicular to the bench top runners and I sit the planer in the middle. Gives me plenty of stability and works great.
> 
> - Shane


hope you feel better…wow.

on that you tried hand planning and it's strong enough?


----------



## Burgels (Jun 10, 2013)

No I have my dewalt 735 on there. I just use it as a stand for that


----------



## nmssis (Sep 14, 2015)

> No I have my dewalt 735 on there. I just use it as a stand for that
> 
> - Shane


got it…thank you.

feel better!


----------



## Midway (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a dewalt 12.5 planer i really like it except it undercuts the ends of the board.


----------



## Burgels (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks. I'm not loving being stuck in the house. It will be worth it when I'm all healed up though



> feel better!
> 
> - nmssis


----------



## nmssis (Sep 14, 2015)

> Thanks. I m not loving being stuck in the house. It will be worth it when I m all healed up though
> 
> feel better!
> 
> ...


----------

